# Knife and uniform



## OCdt.Goulet (16 Feb 2006)

I'd like to know if I'm allowed to have a swiss knife on my belt, with the combat dress.

 I've checked in my local orders and it doesn't seems to be specified.... I also checked a bit on the Internet and found nothing about it.

The longest blade is like 2 inches an ½ long and it's basicly just a tool.

If someone knows about it, I'd also like to know the reference of the rule that says weater or not we are allowed to.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mover1 (16 Feb 2006)

Ask your instructor...

most of us have been issued multi-tools so I can't see why a swiss army knife would be bad.

But to be on the safe side ask within your chain of command. Hearing an "OK yes you can do it" from someone on a somewhat anonymous WEBLOG will not stand up as an excuse as to why you are different from your mates.


----------



## PViddy (16 Feb 2006)

OCdt. Goulet

Are you CIC ? 

cheers

PV


----------



## OCdt.Goulet (16 Feb 2006)

No, I'm not! 
Why did you want to know that?


----------



## Docherty (16 Feb 2006)

Because you are in the military, obviously you are allowed to carry a knife.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Feb 2006)

If your on course, ask your chain of command. If your not on course, go ahead and wear it. That's the simple answer.


----------



## PViddy (16 Feb 2006)

> Because you are in the military, obviously you are allowed to carry a knife.



Because the question is totally out of character, sounded like somthing a newly minted CIC Officer would ask straight out of Cadets and i am not blazing the Cadets/CIC, check my profile! I thought you guys were issued leathermans or gerbers etc. ? 

cheers

PV


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Feb 2006)

I think everything has been answered here. If you have anything else substantial to add, PM me, I'll reopen it.


----------

